# Frames



## FotoMCM (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello All,


I'm looking to sell some of my work in print format. I always see vendors and artists selling their work in nice black frames. I'd like to do this as well. However, I do not wish on having a high overhead. Can someone please recommend some frames/framing advice to keep my overhead low?


Thanks so much in advance.

MCM~


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 9, 2014)

It appears you are referring to art show vendors, so my advice is from that perspective. If you go low end on your presentation be aware that you will have to keep your prices low as well. I did all my shows in very affluent areas and the quality of the work for sale was/is world class, because the promoters and the buying public demand it. I was always the highest priced photographer at every show because that was the perception I was seeking and for myself it worked. If you're talking NYC, the shows are much more diverse with artists of every level. Knowledgable buyers know the difference between museum quality matting and standard mats so if you think your work should be in low end products then keep your sale prices in a comparable position. Good luck. To add, a good promoter is what makes a good show.


----------



## FotoMCM (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Keyseddie,

Thanks for your reply. That's not exactly what I was referring to, so I will apologize if I was unclear. 

If you're walking down any NYC street and you see a vendor selling photo prints, they are always framed in a standard black frame. The frame looks inexpensive to me, but not cheaply looking. It doesn't cheapen the look of the photo, is what I mean. It's those frames I'm looking for and whether or not I can get a good deal, if I purchase in bulk. 

I have had my work shown at art shows and when I do, I make sure I have something nicer/better quality showcasing my art. I'm just looking for mass-production frames.


----------



## KmH (Jun 9, 2014)

As mentioned knowledgeable buyers can spot el cheapo framing materials.

The fact you use museum quality archival framing materials is an added value selling point you can use to advantage.

An truism of business is- "You have to spend money to make money".

I order the framing materials (usually custom cut) and do the assembly myself. Over time, your overhead would be lowest if you cut your own mount and mat materials.

Even museum quality archival framing materials have to be replaced periodically to mitigate environmental damage to a print as the mount and mat materials absorb contaminants out of the atmosphere.
How often the materials need to be replaced depends on the environment where the framed work hangs.

I use Nielsen aluminum photo frames - Photo frames | Picture Frames | Products | Nielsen - picture frames for beautiful homes

http://crescentpro.com/
Archival Supplies - Best Supplies to Archive Photos & Documents


----------



## FotoMCM (Jun 9, 2014)

KmH,

Thanks for the information. My target is NOT a knowledgeable buyer. With that said, I do not wish to pay an arm and a leg for frames that I want to use on mass-production prints.


----------



## Designer (Jun 9, 2014)

Go visit your local thrift store.  I've bought inexpensive frames for between $2 and $5 each, including glass.  I took the glass out and painted the frames black.  Watch out for loose joints etc.  Of course, they don't match anything unless you are lucky enough to find two the same.


----------

